# Winnchill has been eerily quiet!!



## Puck it (Nov 28, 2011)

Any insight into when this crap is going to break its hold on us?


----------



## Angus (Nov 28, 2011)

saw the weather blogger at mad river posted his first entry on Friday and has introduced tweeting this season. he said to stay patience, weather will begin improving at end of this week.

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Any insight into when this crap is going to break its hold on us?



Still here but I just don't want people throwing rocks at me right now!  

Anyways, we just started up our VT/NH/ME forecasts last week so we've been getting back into the routine.  We've also been working on some major website rennovations (debuting very soon) so haven't had much time to post.  Yeah, the pattern teased us with the sustained cold last year.  We're watching this pattern being delayed as well.  The cold will try to chip its way towards us over the next couple of weeks to get resorts back into some sort of snowmaking mode but whopper snowstorms seem unlikely.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 28, 2011)

AK is reporting record cold streak in Anchorage 5 days straight well below zero (-40F).  We need the jet to move. Any signs of this?


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> AK is reporting record cold streak in Anchorage 5 days straight well below zero (-40F).  We need the jet to move. Any signs of this?



Not just yet with slight high pressure ridging returning this weekend.  We'll try to rock it back and forth into the region but probably not til next week--a slight return to more seasonable norms next week.   The models are showing some signs of troughing returning then but the pattern did to the models recently what you're avatar is doing to the ground.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2011)

*Matt Noyes*

is providing some light at the end of the tunnel:

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...old-pattern-likely-for-midweek-next-week.html


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 29, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Not just yet with slight high pressure ridging returning this weekend.  We'll try to rock it back and forth into the region but probably not til next week--a slight return to more seasonable norms next week.   The models are showing some signs of troughing returning then but the pattern did to the models recently what you're avatar is doing to the ground.



I saw some models have the NAO going negative around dec 7th.

I'm no weather geek, I just hum along. But this is hopeful, no?

http://www.nc-climate.ncsu.edu/edu/k12/.NAO


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 30, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> I saw some models have the NAO going negative around dec 7th.
> 
> I'm no weather geek, I just hum along. But this is hopeful, no?
> 
> http://www.nc-climate.ncsu.edu/edu/k12/.NAO



Sure, a negative NAO certainly helps us with a more favorable storm track, but am not sure it really goes negative enough for us.  Probably more neutral than negative around that time frame but other factors will influence it as well.  We'll keep watching.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 30, 2011)

This dudes optimistic

http://www.mattnoyes.net/new_englan...old-pattern-likely-for-midweek-next-week.html


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 30, 2011)

I like Matt--good guy.  I've seen him speak a few times and am always impressed.  Yeah, the storm track looks to run through the northeast so mixed events like he mentioned seem likely.  While we probably won't get the full blast cold shot we shouldn't be torching like we have been.  The ocean profile in the Pacific is helping to lock the pattern in place so it'll be tough to really change that very quickly.


----------

